# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  شعر عن حفلة التخرج

## أميرة الأحساس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 كيفكم ,,,,,,, 

 عندي طلب ابي شعر او خاطره ابي من كتابتكم عن حفلة التخرج او كلمة الى معلماتي او صديقاتي الي يعرف يكتب يساعدني  :bigsmile:

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

اذا ممكن ابيها على الخاص

----------


## التوبي

الطلب ممكن ولكن المنتدى لا يسمح 
أرسال على الخاص وإلا ممكن نخربش
على أفتراق الزملاء بعد التخرج
تحياتي

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

اوووووووكيه ابي

----------


## التوبي

*سوف تكون هنا في مساء هذا اليوم بإذن الله تعالى و أتمني

تكون بالمستوى المطلوب

تحياتي*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

مشكوووووور ماقصرت استناك

----------


## التوبي

*
تحكي الفراق بعد التخرج و ما يبقى بعدهم
صعبه ألوحُ باليدِ 
وداعاَ أقولُ أحبتي
حتى وان عشتُ الفرح
غداً أعود لوحدتي
لقد الفتُ وجوهكن
ولباسكن الأبيضِ
صعباً عليَّ فراقكن
وصعبه عليّ عودتي
كنتُ أعيشُ بينكن
وخيالكن في مرقـدي
كيف أكون بدونكن
وكيف أكونُ في غـدي
اكتب إليكن قصيدتي
وأنا أعاني حسرتي
ولكن كذا طبعُ الحياة
بعد التآلف فرقتي
عذراً ألوح باليدِ
أقولها لأحبتي

القصيدة الثانية تحكي مكانة العلم ومن يتعلم
العلم
أُحب العلم و اسكنه حياتي
ويبقى خالداً في ذكرياتي
بدون العلم لا ترقى حضارة
و لا يحضى  لنيلِ ألمكرماتي
وكم من قوم قد وصلوا المعالي
بهِ بلغوا أعـالي ألمرتـباتي
فأهلُ العلم يكونَ لهم مقاماً
بين الناس في كل ألجهاتي
وبعد الموت يبقى العلم ورثاً
ليحمل ذكرهّم في الخالداتي
بهذا اليوم أسعد في لقاكم 
بهذا الحفل انشدَ للخواتي
واشكر ربي الخلاقُ دوماً
على ما قد وهبني في الحياتي
أقل للوالدين لكم سأدعو
فلن أنساكمُ بعدَ صلاتي
أتمنى أن ما خطـهُ قلمي هـُنا قد وفى حسب
طلب الأخت وأرجو عذري إذا كان هـُنا نقص
خرابيش هاوي
تحياتي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-28-2011)

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

*مشكور ويعطيك الف عاااااافيه* 

*بصراااااحه رووووووعه تسلم* 

*واذا ممكن تكتب لي خاطره او شعر اشكر فيه معلمااااتي*

----------


## التوبي

*حاضرين أختي هذه خاطرة متواضعة في 

شكر خاص للمعلمات
سادتي انتم وابدي الاحترام
انتم أصحاب السعادة والمقام
اعني كل من علمتني ودلعنتي بالكلام
أقولها من عمق قلبي وانا يغمرني الوأم
سامحوني انتم عندي مثل أمي
يعني كالبدر تمام 
في الختام ابدي وأقدم احترامي
ثم اختم يالحبايب بالسلام*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-26-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (03-28-2011)

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

تسلم 

ما قصرت 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## التوبي

*نحنُ في خدمــة الشعب

ما عمالنا شي  مكلف مجرد صف كلمات

على الورد ثم تم إعتمادها

تحياتي*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

التوبي تسلم صرااحه ماقصرت ربي يعطيك الف عافيه 

     كتابتك رووعه الله يوفقك

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

انها بادرة طيبة *منك أخي* التوبي ...

وابداع *ليس بالجديد منك* ..

*كلمات صفت كا* اومواج البحر..تصف طيب قلبك واحساس قلمك المرهف 

*يشرفني ان اقرأ كلماتك* الجميلة (( تقبل مروري 

موفق لكل خيييييييير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكر يالتوبي على تلبية الطلبات 
موفق اخووك

----------

